# SIDELINES. PINSTRIPES&LETTERING



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

BOB GOMEZ FROM SIDELINES WOULD LIKE TO INFORM YOU THAT HE IS CURRENTLY @ HENRY'S BODY SHOP IN TRACY CA, DOING PINSTRIPES&LETTERING . BE FREE TO GIVE HIM A CALL @ (209) 518-4312 OR (209) 839-6805 HENRY'S BODY SHOP.ALSO DOE'S HOUSE CALLS HERE IS SOME OF HIS WORK .


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

LOOKS NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Feb 23 2008, 01:40 PM~10012362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good job bob :biggrin:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

like that last tank


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

WHATS UP BOB WORKING HARD I SEE MAKE THAT MONEY TELL MAMA I SAID HI


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

nice Work and good luck Bob at Henrys .... :thumbsup:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

very nice work


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

what u doin in here fool


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

Tell ol' Bob Gomez Peewee says hi..,Or I'm gonna beat his ass!LOL!!! I just stumbled on this thread... 2 Thumbs up for Bob


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

ok so i have picked up some gold leaf (thanks to ma man mademan ) but i dont have any size. so my question is consideringing i want to use it now not later because i dont feel like waiting a month till i get some , would just using some clear coat in the same way waiting till it tacks up and rock it like size cause a real diffrence in the outcome? :dunno:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

big bob looking good


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Jul 15 2009, 07:37 AM~14480188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

i have A question whats the best way to take pinstriping off the body of the car with out harming the paint?


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

if it is not underneath the clear...soak a rag in mineral spirits and lye it on the striping for a while. I hear this works okay, but I would find a non conspicuous spot and try it 1st.


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Mar 19 2008, 03:32 PM~10207867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD WORK.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Jul 15 2009, 07:36 AM~14480176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bob :cheesy:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Aug 31 2009, 03:56 PM~14938804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


get down bob


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Nov 11 2009, 10:02 AM~15632615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG BOB LOOKING GOOD


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------

